
Show HN: Tom Nook's Laptop - bertrandom
https://tomnookslaptop.bert.org/
======
geoah
You can actually get this as an item in the game and customizing it will give
you the option to chose one of those backgrounds.

I'm not sure how you can acquire it by normal/elgit means, but if you are able
to extract your save file from Animal Crossing New Horizons you can use a save
editor (google kwsch/NHSE) to add this item to your inventory.

ps. Don't cheat, it's a nice game.

~~~
Pfhreak
> Don't cheat, it's a nice game.

Cheat if you want to, or need to, or whatever. If it makes the game more
enjoyable for you or if you need an accessbility assist for any reason or just
because you like to see content that might be locked behind arbitrary gates.

Not everyone approaches games with the same intent, and not everyone can
approach games with the same abilities. Cheating is a way to both experience
games differently (e.g. speedrunning) or at all.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I didn't read the GP's comment the same way you did.

Cheating in a single player game is like looking up a spoiler for the end of a
movie. There's nothing wrong with it, but you should be aware the game may not
be as much fun afterwards.

~~~
morganvachon
I don't think that's a fair comparison, especially when it's a game that has a
rich story. Running a cheat might get you to the end of that story faster or
easier, but for some that's the only way they will complete the game and get
that payoff.

Personally, I'm the type who will play a game straight through for the story
and experience of it, then go back and do cheats to expand my enjoyment of the
journey.

Again, this is all talking about single player games; cheating in multiplayer
games is inexcusable as it will _always_ negatively impact other players and
their enjoyment of the game.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I mean, no analogy is perfect. The point I went to get across is, it's fine to
both say (A) there's nothing wrong with cheating if you need to do it, but
also (B) you really should try to hold yourself back if you can.

To use a real example, Celeste is a very difficult single player game, and so
the developers actually built in a cheat mode that any player can enable. I'm
not going to lie, there are times I was tempted to turn it on.

But, personally, I'm really glad I held myself back! If I _had_ turned on
Celeste's assist mode, it would have cheapened the entire experience for me.

And to mention the other side again: Celeste's developers purposefully added
Assist Mode for a reason, so anyone who truly needs it should go ahead and use
it. Just, make a real effort to persevere if you can—you just might find
yourself doing something that seemed impossible at first.

~~~
Pfhreak
We all come to games with different skills, different amounts of free time,
different levels of anxiety and capacity to learn. The only thing you "should"
do is play the game at the level and for the reasons that are fun for you.

------
Multicomp
This is why I visit HN, the little side projects like this are simply
delightful.

This is however not rendering anything but the controls on mobile so I will
have to take your word for it.

~~~
542458
Hunh, that’s strange. Works fine on my iPhone. What are you running?

~~~
Multicomp
Firefox Fennec on Samsung Galaxy Note 9 Android 10

Desktop Firefox works fine.

~~~
aplummer
I think I'd really like Android if all my experiences with it weren't on
Samsungs

~~~
benbenolson
This is exactly how I feel about Android; it's a little frustrating to me,
looking at my family's Android phone usage, that most peoples' experiences of
Android are solely on Samsung devices with extremely heavy modifications to
the interface. It's great that companies are allowed to customize the
interface to fit their devices, but at the same time, it can create a skewed
perspective of Android devices as a whole.

My parents both liked Android all right, but had issues with Samsung-specific
interface choices, and eventually switched back over to Apple as a result.
Same with my sisters (who only experience very early Android phones), etc.
Same issue with my wife, except she finally got a Pixel, which fixed her
skewed perception of Android devices.

------
jchw
3 full size USB ports, a USB-C port (could it be Thunderbolt?), a 3.5mm
headphone jack, and an SD card reader. All in all, Tom Nook’s laptop appears
to have pretty decent connectivity options for a modern laptop, while still
remaining relatively thin.

~~~
hombre_fatal
Look again. It's an absolute tank of a laptop with dimension proportions you'd
only see in gaming laptops.

~~~
jchw
Well, I was using the USB port as a frame of reference, since obviously
external size references in the game are unlikely to be consistent... to me it
looks somewhere along the lines of X1 Carbon size based on that. Maybe
smaller. It’d be easy to derive more from the texture.

------
buffin
I don't play this game, but I have heard of it. Took me way too long to figure
out what the discussion was about. It's from Animal Crossing game on Nintendo
Switch.

------
yjftsjthsd-h
Okay, I have to ask - are the app names from the game, or your addition?

~~~
bertrandom
I took some creative liberties there.

~~~
jameshush
You did an excellent job naming these. This made my day.

------
bertrandom
Sorry for everyone who couldn't open this, I tuned some apache settings and
the site should load much faster now!

~~~
dsl
Just a heads up, OpenDNS blocks your domain for "Web Spam". You might want to
poke around and make sure you don't have unprotected comment forms or open
redirects.

[https://domain.opendns.com/bert.org](https://domain.opendns.com/bert.org)

~~~
moioci
At my work: This site is blocked due to a security threat that was discovered
by the Cisco Umbrella security researchers.

------
egypturnash
Is this being served off of a Switch or something? Because it's sure not
loading for me.

~~~
Koshkin
Probably served off this simulated laptop.

------
drewzero1
Ooh, it looks like the black MacBook from 2007! Definitely my favorite Apple
laptop I've ever used. Less plasticky feeling than the iBook it replaced, more
comfortable to use than the metal unibody machines that replaced it.

I had the plain old white version and stuck a bunch of blackbook replacement
parts on it to make it look kind of like an oreo.

~~~
wayneftw
Looks to me like a Windows UI or one that was influenced by Windows.

~~~
schwap
The UI looks linux-y to me. Windows never really had a large "dock".

~~~
wayneftw
That's a taskbar. You can make it as large as you want on Windows.

------
throwaway180118
Very nice work! How did you narrow down your search to extract the laptop
model specifically, among what must be thousands of 3D assets. I'd love a
breakdown of your process!

~~~
rashidujang
Seconding this! It'd be great if you could include the extraction process from
the beginning too for those of us who are unfamiliar.

------
sonofgod
So it looks like they use ethernet and SD cards in the Animal Crossing
universe too (right hand side) (the middle is probably USB but rectangles
aren't very diagnostic)

And I think there's HDMI and a 3.5 mm headphone jack on the left? :P

------
navaati
Weird flex, but OK. :)

~~~
taneq
Pretty good flex IMO. :)

------
delecti
It's odd that the logo is "PC" instead of the typical Nook leaf which is
pretty reminiscent of the Apple logo.

~~~
sonofgod
I parsed it as AC, for Animal Crossing, the left part of the C being also the
right leg of the A.

------
soperj
Small space bar, weird enter key. Other than that only thing I'd really want
is a trackpoint.

~~~
tjohns
That style of enter key is common on European and Japanese keyboard layouts.

Similarly, the small spacebar is common on some Japanese keyboards to
accomodate for extra language input keys:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_input_keys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_input_keys)

~~~
soperj
Ask and ye shall receive. I love how the answers are always provided :)

------
jugg1es
Is Noom Stonks different from the Turnip Stalkmarket?

------
gorgoiler
Very fun :) ...weird flex, but ok!

There’s a slight reflectivity to the laptop. At certain angles I can see a
white light reflection but I can’t quite make out if there’s any shape to it.

I’m sure it’s nothing, but perhaps you could embed an Easter egg of your own?

------
xwdv
What was the process for extracting the file?

~~~
lostgame
So much this. Is the Switch really that insecure that there are ROMs floating
around of this already? o.o

~~~
stryan
Yes, there's already emulators able to run the game (if barely and not really
playable)[1]

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EdJ2dfL9S8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EdJ2dfL9S8)

~~~
eBombzor
Well that's a 2500U, almost nothing but the simplest games are playable on
that chip.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhdDfcEkxXM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhdDfcEkxXM)

This one looks more playable albeit still very choppy.

------
pkamb
Has Mario Broth seen this?

[https://twitter.com/MarioBrothBlog](https://twitter.com/MarioBrothBlog)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I wonder how the Noom Stonks are doing in ACNH?

------
jackhalford
> So I extracted the model resources for his laptop from the game binary and
> rendered it here. Weird flex but ok.

Best faq ever

------
throwanem
Wild that it's "noom" and not "nyoom", tbh.

------
caleb-allen
"Weird flex but okay" I love it!

------
selimthegrim
Can someone write a song about this to the tune of John Brown's Body?

------
vzidex
Gave me a smile and a quiet chuckle, thanks for this little bit of fun OP.

------
ebg13
The app labeled "noom" looks like Skype, not Zoom.

------
winrid
Runs great on my 2017 One Plus, good job!

------
musicale
Can anyone translate the text?

------
tobz1000
Seems to be broken on Firefox.

~~~
prophesi
Works for me, v75.0 (64-bit) on MacOS Catalina. You were probably experiencing
the hug of death.

------
Apocryphon
Tom Nook's Chromebook

------
therobot24
hug of death for me, will bookmark and see if it's up later

------
Noxmiles
thumb up for doing this.

Also, nootube is great. Cat video is going on ;)

------
wintorez
Weird flex, but OK.

------
johnnyAghands
That spacebar.

------
avipars
Just why?

------
modsWork4appl
Classic Nintendo fan. Not enough content to satisfy, make your own
entertainment.

~~~
echelon
Quite the opposite. So enthralling one obsesses over it and incorporates it
into their own dreams and fantasy.

Nintendo is quite special. The Studio Ghibli of gaming.

~~~
modsWork4appl
I'm pretty objective since I've beaten every Zelda and I can't agree. Their
games just aren't at the same level as anything modern.

They use a big marketing budget to push their otherwise medicore platform.

Although I think n64 was decent.

~~~
echelon
> I'm pretty objective since I've beaten every Zelda and I can't agree. Their
> games just aren't at the same level as anything modern.

A lot of "modern" games come with rough edges. I'm not saying that they're not
good games, but you can tell it was a bunch of people working to crank out
features, exercising every new capability their engine provides.

There's a level of polish that a lot of Nintendo games have. They don't
necessarily try to push technical boundaries. They'll take a simple concept or
gameplay paradigm and then attempt to be fully immersive within the scope of
they've defined.

Modern AAA games feel like summer blockbusters. Marvel superhero films.

Nintendo games feel like Miyazaki. Breath of the Wild legitimately felt like
playing through one of his films.

~~~
modsWork4appl
>There's a level of polish that a lot of Nintendo games have.

I'm not sure what games you are referring to, unless you are talking about n64
and GameCube era.

Botw was empty and Animal crossing has huge problems. Not to mention the
failures of Mario party.

~~~
dubcanada
What are you even talking about lol?

Animal Crossing has huge problems? Like what? It's a simple game about
managing friendship and an island. It does that perfectly. There was some
issues with multiplayer, but even those where minor and are being fixed.

BOTW is empty????? Have you never played a large map game ever? It's
absolutely amazing and one of the top rated games of all time.

You're just being an iconoclast for no reason but to get downvotes?

~~~
modsWork4appl
Ac,- Multiplayer is unpolished, and you can only have 1 main player. Also
[https://www.wired.com/story/animal-crossing-i-am-not-
relaxed...](https://www.wired.com/story/animal-crossing-i-am-not-relaxed/)

Botw is empty. Yes, large maps are common in 2020. Elder scrolls, assassin's
Creed, and GTA come to mind as full but large worlds. Instead of walking to a
destination, you'd often run into side quests.

I'm wondering if you've only Nintendo gamed and are just unaware.

~~~
Razengan
> _Elder Scrolls_

The sheer seriousness with which that series takes itself and how ridiculously
cringey it ends up being, due to broken AI and a host of other problems, is
something of a hilarious meme:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcybVOrBgpzUxm-
mlBT0WTA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcybVOrBgpzUxm-
mlBT0WTA/videos)

If that's your idea of "anything modern" then yikes, pass.

